# Sticky  2016 NBA Free Agency



## Pablo5

Interesting names in the pool this offseason. Where do you think these particular players will go. 

Elite
Durant
James
Wade
Horford

Second Tier
Howard
Conley
Noah
DeRozan

Wildcard
Deng
Bazemore
Whiteside


----------



## Pablo5

Could this happen in Cleveland? Irvin and Love could be pieces that would make this happen.

http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/index.ssf/2016/03/report_lebron_james_would_take.html


----------



## RollWithEm

For what it's worth, Dwight Howard officially declined his player option for this coming season.


----------



## Kreutz35

I am so afraid that Milwaukee's going to make a run at Dwight. JUST SAY NO!


----------



## 27dresses

A whole lotta FA players are going to be overpaid in this offseason, and many of the teams that do the overpaying are going to regret doing it.


----------



## scdn

You're missing DeRozan.


----------



## e-monk

RollWithEm said:


> For what it's worth, Dwight Howard officially declined his player option for this coming season.


Darryl Morey:


----------



## AirJay

Be very interested to see where Batum lands. Harrison Barnes is going to be get mad overpaid by someone.


----------



## edabomb

Nowitzki has opted out also. If the Mavs go down the route of rebuilding I'd expect to see him on the Warriors. Highly unlikely the Mavs will though.


----------



## 27dresses

edabomb said:


> Nowitzki has opted out also. If the Mavs go down the route of rebuilding I'd expect to see him on the Warriors. Highly unlikely the Mavs will though.


'Witzki would fit very nicely with the Warriors


----------



## ChrisWoj

For the Pistons - a few of those names would be wonderful targets but there's no way it happens. Kevin Durant? Dwyane Wade? Lebron James? Obviously I'd love to see Detroit target them in some way, sure. But seriously - they won't. In the case of Wade and James - obvious. In the case of Durant - you know he's not considering Detroit, and they don't want to tie up other decisions waiting on that sort of pipe dream.

Al Horford though... That's a tree the Pistons could bark up. If they can sell Al Horford on the development of Andre Drummond as his complement, and the continued development of Kentavious Caldwell Pope as a world destroying small wing defender with a 3 point shot, Tobias Harris' development as an all around swiss army knife of a big swing, and Stanley Johnson's potential star turn as a Lebron-size wing.... SVG also has the front office reputation at this point to convince a guy he'd keep the team good over time. 

I've read that Al Horford wants to go somewhere he can win a championship. I'm not saying Detroit would be my first destination with that in mind - but I think Stan can make him think.


----------



## edabomb

27dresses said:


> 'Witzki would fit very nicely with the Warriors


Yeah imagine him coming off the bench - those scoring lulls would surely be a thing of the past. The crazy thing is he is talking about playing another 2 or 3 seasons - so he could grab 2 rings on the way out.

I love this scenario - but it would be right to see him retire a Mav.


----------



## Pablo5

ChrisWoj said:


> For the Pistons - a few of those names would be wonderful targets but there's no way it happens. Kevin Durant? Dwyane Wade? Lebron James? Obviously I'd love to see Detroit target them in some way, sure. But seriously - they won't. In the case of Wade and James - obvious. In the case of Durant - you know he's not considering Detroit, and they don't want to tie up other decisions waiting on that sort of pipe dream.
> 
> Al Horford though... That's a tree the Pistons could bark up. If they can sell Al Horford on the development of Andre Drummond as his complement, and the continued development of Kentavious Caldwell Pope as a world destroying small wing defender with a 3 point shot, Tobias Harris' development as an all around swiss army knife of a big swing, and Stanley Johnson's potential star turn as a Lebron-size wing.... SVG also has the front office reputation at this point to convince a guy he'd keep the team good over time.
> 
> I've read that Al Horford wants to go somewhere he can win a championship. I'm not saying Detroit would be my first destination with that in mind - but I think Stan can make him think.


The Stones have a young core with a lot of potential. I could see them going for a Bazemore and maybe adding a veteran at PF that could possibly play C while Drummond sit on the bench for his FT woes...


----------



## e-monk

AirJay said:


> Harrison Barnes is going to be get mad overpaid by someone.


not that impressed with him in the playoffs


----------



## e-monk

ChrisWoj said:


> For the Pistons - a few of those names would be wonderful targets but there's no way it happens. Kevin Durant? Dwyane Wade? Lebron James? Obviously I'd love to see Detroit target them in some way, sure. But seriously - they won't. In the case of Wade and James - obvious. In the case of Durant - you know he's not considering Detroit, and they don't want to tie up other decisions waiting on that sort of pipe dream.
> 
> Al Horford though... That's a tree the Pistons could bark up. If they can sell Al Horford on the development of Andre Drummond as his complement, and the continued development of Kentavious Caldwell Pope as a world destroying small wing defender with a 3 point shot, Tobias Harris' development as an all around swiss army knife of a big swing, and Stanley Johnson's potential star turn as a Lebron-size wing.... SVG also has the front office reputation at this point to convince a guy he'd keep the team good over time.
> 
> I've read that Al Horford wants to go somewhere he can win a championship. I'm not saying Detroit would be my first destination with that in mind - but I think Stan can make him think.


Horford to Golden State


----------



## RollWithEm

e-monk said:


> not that impressed with him in the playoffs


Well that's an understatement. Barnes lost himself a ton of money in these playoffs.


----------



## e-monk

RollWithEm said:


> Well that's an understatement. Barnes lost himself a ton of money in these playoffs.


yep, if he'd balled out he would have been looking at max offers


----------



## Sir Patchwork

I'm interested in how Golden State's bench looks next season. Ezeli, Barbosa, Barnes and Speights are all free agents. They were all pretty underpaid these past two years and will definitely collect more. Will GS be willing to pay them or let them walk and try to develop/seek out new guys on cheaper contracts?


----------



## RollWithEm

For what it's worth, Brandon Bass officially opted out of his contract today.


----------



## Pablo5

New York to pursue Howard? Would be a very interesting off season for the Knicks if they can land Howard.


http://hoopshype.com/storyline/dwight-howard-free-agency/


----------



## aleanguiano

what would be a better fit for kevin durant... Spurs or warriors? and why...?


----------



## AirJay

aleanguiano said:


> what would be a better fit for kevin durant... Spurs or warriors? and why...?


GS is probably a more natural fit. They could start him in Harrison Barnes' slot at the 3 with Draymond at the 4 and then slide him to the 4 in small ball lineups. That's similar to what he has historically done in OKC.

In SA he, Kawhi, and Lamarcus would all start, so while it's not that different, it may require a little more in terms of 'big man' requirements from him with rim protection, shot blocking etc. especially since LMA is not a natural rim protector.

That starting frontcourt though...wow. Hyperbole aside, it would be one of the greatest frontcourts in NBA history assembled. 2 All-NBA/MVP talents and another All-Star big.


----------



## AirJay

RollWithEm said:


> Well that's an understatement. Barnes lost himself a ton of money in these playoffs.


Barnes is still going to get overpaid by someone who sits and looks at plus/minus and all the advanced stats and ignores the fact he is inconsistent, drifts, and tends to disappear.

Horford on the Warriors would be an incredible fit as a starter at the 5.


----------



## aleanguiano

Pablo5 said:


> Interesting names in the pool this offseason. Where do you think these particular players will go.
> 
> Elite
> Durant
> James
> Wade
> Horford
> 
> Second Tier
> Howard
> Conley
> Noah
> 
> Wildcard
> Deng
> Bazemore
> Whiteside


what would you think of durant joining the spurs or warriors?


----------



## Ma Baker

As a Bulls fan even Noah hurts us a lot of times I still want him to stay with us but if he stays Lopez, Gasol, Noah and Gibson ik they're PF and Center but I mean this is still messed up. Who's gonna be the guard? Calderon? 34 years old? I don't think so.


----------



## Pablo5

aleanguiano said:


> what would you think of durant joining the spurs or warriors?


Being a Spurs fan I don't think Durant is a player the Spurs need. The Spurs focus should be a young C or a veteran PG. Maybe Whiteside or Conley would be an upgrade for the Spurs roster.

J. Lin a player I always liked would be solid in the Spurs system.


----------



## Ma Baker

Durant should stay with the OKC because they have something going big on there. But i dont think he'll stay at all.


----------



## e-monk

AirJay said:


> Horford on the Warriors would be an incredible fit as a starter at the 5.


yep - guy can range to the arc on offense, solid defensively, good passer but will he take the haircut to contend?


----------



## Pablo5

AirJay said:


> Barnes is still going to get overpaid by someone who sits and looks at plus/minus and all the advanced stats and ignores the fact he is inconsistent, drifts, and tends to disappear.
> 
> Horford on the Warriors would be an incredible fit as a starter at the 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Horford would fill the void at C and would be a upgrade, but what do they do going forward a the void on the wing?
Click to expand...


----------



## OneBadLT123

Ahh yes... NBA free agency season. The season where ESPN will be breaking false news, and "sources" of "sources" emerge. The time where everything is a race to post it first via Twitter without checking facts, only to be trolled by a fake news site. 

Cant wait...


----------



## kbdullah

Dirk, Parsons, and Deron all opted out of their contracts yesterday. Gonna be another one of those brand new roster type offseasons for the Mavs.


----------



## RollWithEm

kbdullah said:


> Dirk, Parsons, and Deron all opted out of their contracts yesterday. Gonna be another one of those brand new roster type offseasons for the Mavs.


Just like every year.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Ibaka on the trading block apparently. Thunder interested in the 9th pick, which means there is somebody in the draft they like. Probably somebody not on anyone's radar, or projected way later.


----------



## JT

AirJay said:


> Barnes is still going to get overpaid by *someone who sits and looks at plus/minus and all the advanced stats and ignores the fact he is inconsistent, drifts, and tends to disappear.*


Houston it is!


----------



## kbdullah

Sir Patchwork said:


> Ibaka on the trading block apparently. Thunder interested in the 9th pick, which means there is somebody in the draft they like. Probably somebody not on anyone's radar, or projected way later.


Wow, so what does this say about their chances of keeping Durant?


----------



## AirJay

JT said:


> Houston it is!


Would not shock me and actually may not be a bad fit for him or the team.


----------



## RollWithEm

Harrison Barnes is essentially a younger Jeff Green right now.


----------



## RollWithEm

By this time next week, we'll hopefully be getting a bunch of signing news. Looking forward to it!


----------



## OneBadLT123




----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746542451301613570


----------



## RollWithEm

Not sure how accurate this is, but RealGM has compiled the maximum available cap space (minus holds for RFAs) for each team...



Code:


[B][U]Team		Max Cap Space[/U][/B]
LA Lakers	 $62,613,020
Philadelphia	 $61,220,813
Dallas	 	 $56,230,396
Boston	 	 $53,397,958
[U]Orlando	 	 $50,354,805[/U]
Houston	 	 $41,227,808
Washington	 $40,103,848
Charlotte	 $39,830,474
Portland	 $39,784,459
[U]Brooklyn	 $38,277,194[/U]
Memphis	 	 $38,082,020
Miami	 	 $36,643,557
Atlanta	 	 $35,124,459
Phoenix	 	 $33,713,388
[U]Toronto	 	 $32,385,182[/U]
Utah	 	 $31,895,769
Denver	 	 $31,776,000
New York	 $30,372,607
Indiana	 	 $30,139,581
[U]Sacramento	 $25,519,110[/U]
Milwaukee	 $25,248,938
Minnesota	 $24,503,137
Chicago	 	 $23,097,124
New Orleans	 $22,431,197
[U]Oklahoma City	 $22,006,757[/U]
Detroit	 	 $21,748,702
San Antonio	 $15,309,765
Golden State	 $12,754,183
Cleveland	 $10,601,688
LA Clippers	 $8,035,849


----------



## RollWithEm

Looks like Mozgov to the Lakers, Beal back to the Wizards, and Noah to the Knicks in the early going.


----------



## Basel

Reading rumors that the Kings are planning on spending a lot on...Dion Waiters?!


----------



## Basel

Also reading that the Blazers are planning on offering Chandler Parsons a max deal, something Dallas didn't want to give him.


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748754651361603584
Why would Rondo want to go there?


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748756122933141504 @hobojoe


----------



## Basel

So with Mozgov and Noah getting _those_ deals, what the fuck is Dwight going to get? Someone is going to give him an absolutely ridiculous max deal.


----------



## Ma Baker

Basel said:


> So with Mozgov and Noah getting _those_ deals, what the fuck is Dwight going to get? Someone is going to give him an absolutely ridiculous max deal.


I was waiting for Knicks to get him but I guess it won't happen anymore and he's definitely not gonna stay in Rockets. He was talking with Hawks but Hawks ain't got no chance lol. So I can't think of a team who would want him because I dont like Howard he's not the old Howard we used to watch with Hedo in Orlando.


----------



## Pablo5

TurkishB0y said:


> I was waiting for Knicks to get him but I guess it won't happen anymore and he's definitely not gonna stay in Rockets. He was talking with Hawks but Hawks ain't got no chance lol. So I can't think of a team who would want him because I dont like Howard he's not the old Howard we used to watch with Hedo in Orlando.


You wont see that Howard anymore. He had exactly what he wanted in Orlando. A offense that was built around him and it wasnt good enough for him. He needs the volume of shots to be the old Howard and even then i think he's not capable of playing above the rim ball like he used too.


----------



## RollWithEm

So Ish Smith to the Pistons, Whiteside to the Heat, Batum to the Hornets, Clarkson to the Lakers, DJ Augustin to the Magic, and Drummond to Detroit all seem like done deals at this point.


----------



## RollWithEm

Also, the Portland Trailblazers have officially offered Chandler Parsons the 4-year max. No word yet on whether he plans to accept it.


----------



## RollWithEm

Mike Conley appears to have narrowed his list down to Memphis or Dallas. He reportedly cancelled scheduled meetings with Houston and San Antonio.


----------



## ATLien

> ESPN.com’s Zach Lowe reported early Friday morning that the bidding for Bazemore may be in the $19-20 million range per season.


Supposedly, met with Houston last night but no offer. Lakers now interested as well.


----------



## RollWithEm

ATLien said:


> Supposedly, met with Houston last night but no offer. Lakers now interested as well.


That actually wouldn't surprise me. The Lakers still have $35mil+ to spend.


----------



## Pablo5

ATLien said:


> Supposedly, met with Houston last night but no offer. Lakers now interested as well.


19m a season for what? The guy has only averaged more than 10ppg twice in six seasons. Im sorry, but this is why the NBA will be locked out. I understand potential when there is a case, but this is just flat out silly.


----------



## ATLien

Pablo5 said:


> 19m a season for what? The guy has only averaged more than 10ppg twice in six seasons. Im sorry, but this is why the NBA will be locked out. I understand potential when there is a case, but this is just flat out silly.


It's not even about potential. He's 27 years old. Not sure there is much of an expectation for huge improvement from whoever signs him.


----------



## RollWithEm

He can say he wants 19-20M, but someone still has to actually give him that offer. I'm still not seeing it... unless it's a team just trying to reach the salary floor.


----------



## ATLien

RollWithEm said:


> He can say he wants 19-20M, but someone still has to actually give him that offer. I'm still not seeing it... unless it's a team just trying to reach the salary floor.


I thought 15M that sounds about right, but if there's multiple teams interested I could see it being a little bit more.


----------



## Pablo5

ATLien said:


> It's not even about potential. He's 27 years old. Not sure there is much of an expectation for huge improvement from whoever signs him.


I looked at him as a 8-10m player when the grouping of the FA pool was released. He could be a nice 20 min per player, but him being a focal piece of any offense is asinine.


----------



## RollWithEm

Looks like the 76ers are making moves to sign two or more of the free agent off-guards on the market. They have been rumored to be in the mix for Allen Crabbe, Jamal Crawford, Dion Waiters, Evan Fournier, and Evan Turner.


----------



## RollWithEm

Jeremy Lin just agreed to 3 years at $36M with a PO in year 3 with the Nets.


----------



## Basel

So many people thought Whiteside was gone from Miami. He made the decision to stay very quickly.


----------



## ATLien

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748915126183440384


----------



## MojoJoe

That Lin deal is great. 

The other deals are guaranteed to bring on the next lockout


----------



## Basel

Jefferson to the Pacers for 3 years, $30 million.


----------



## MojoJoe

Another decent deal


----------



## Pablo5

MojoJoe said:


> That Lin deal is great.
> 
> The other deals are guaranteed to bring on the next lockout


Exactly....


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749072776015863809


----------



## RollWithEm

I think both Boston and Houston could still possibly sign Horford and use him to lure Durant.


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749250544301203456


----------



## ATLien

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749257573761777664


----------



## Basel

Tom Brady is going to be part of the Celtics' meeting with KD.


----------



## kbdullah

> The Dallas Mavericks intend to sign restricted free agent Harrison Barnes to a four-year max offer sheet on the first day they're able, according to league sources.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com that the Mavericks have committed a four-year max contract to Barnes worth an estimated $95 million, which can be finalized July 7, when a leaguewide moratorium is lifted on signings and trades.


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/16713144/harrison-barnes-dallas-mavericks-agree-max-deal


----------



## Basel

Supposedly a lot of mutual interest between the Jamal Crawford and the Warriors/Cavs. Clippers want to re-sign him, though.


----------



## RollWithEm

If the Celtics get Durant, i think they are every bit as good as the Cavs immediately.


----------



## Basel

This doesn't deserve its own thread but...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749617798284976128


----------



## hobojoe

Basel said:


> This doesn't deserve its own thread but...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749617798284976128


Dude can score. Can't do anything else at an NBA level, but he can put the ball in the hole.


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749636674146168832


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749636931118563328


----------



## HB

According to Marc Stein, Cole Aldrich is going to the Wolves. 3yrs/22m.


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749693929390505984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749695155872075777


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750066973942353920


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750068576904765441


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750106750850732032
Expecting to see a few more of these deals coming the Warriors' way.


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752168546939990016


----------

